# Deity Dirty 30 handle bars,



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

Anyone have a set of these? Any thoughts,and or pictures.Thanks in advance.CF..


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

they are sick


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

they are sick


----------



## Hulkamaniac (Feb 13, 2004)

I've been racing/riding on a set all summer. The width feels amazing and the bend/sweep feels spot on....low'ish without a ton of pull back. They've survived many a crashes, but have always come away unscathed somehow. The only issue I have with them is the clear coat flaking off in small areas. It mainly happens around/under the brake levers, but mine has some flaking in other areas as well. It doesn't weaken the bar in any way and my entire bike has seen some serious mud and heavy washes this summer, so that may have something to do with the flaking issue. 

Overall, amazing bar for a really good price....would buy another, as well as other Deity products, without question or hesitation.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Good stuff thanks,*

I should tell you that I plan to cut them down to 28 and run them on my 29er Sultan.I realize where I am ( DH Freeride forum) so be nice :nono: But does anyone think this is a really bad idea?( I don't) but if so why? Thanks again.CF..


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

well, then why dont you just get the diety bars that are 28 inches already??


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

Djponee said:


> well, then why dont you just get the diety bars that are 28 inches already??


Way different sweep and rise,mostly it's about rise..(In fact I have a pair sitting on my bench next to about 5 other sets of bars.) CF..


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Heya CF,
They'll be fine, but I swapped my dirty 30's for some Sunline V-ones and really like them, and not so heeeeeaaaavy as the d 30's. Now get back to the 29er's forumrft: :winker:


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Sunline?*



Gruntled said:


> Heya CF,
> They'll be fine, but I swapped my dirty 30's for some Sunline V-ones and really like them, and not so heeeeeaaaavy as the d 30's. Now get back to the 29er's forumrft: :winker:


I've been hearing alot about Sunline V-ones from lots of people.What's the D30's weigh do you know..And yes now I will be leaving. Thanks guys..


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't leave yet!!
Sorry but I can't remember the weight of each other than a considerable reduction with the Sunline V ones, although they only come in sorta gunmetal grey shotpeened (which doesn't worry me). Dirty 30's are one of the heaviest bars out there, I think the weights are on their website?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i have the D30's and they are sick. i have them on my sxt with a totem up front so i like how it keeps the front end from getting way up there. and i like the wide bars anyways now. im not going back.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

I have the white ones on my Free. They are amazing. Light, strong and the feel is great.

FWIW, I'm running 30 inch bars on my trail/AM bike too. I have a pair of Chromag Fubars OSX - the limited chrome ones on my Mojo. I could not go back to anything less.

As a matter of fact (I KNOW I'm in the DH forum) I'm running 26inch Salsa carbon bars on my 29er (Mariachi). I've been seriously contemplating getting some 30 inch for that too. They feel strange every time I come back from riding the trail or big bike.

BTW, I'm 6' 1". Try the Dirty Thirties at 30inch first. Once you get used to them, it'll be very hard to go back. Super stable at speeds and, most surprisingly, they feel awesome in the air.

Cheers!
cp


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

296g for the D30 at full width of 760mm and 25mm rise.

The Sunline at 744mm with 19mm rise weighs 309g.

These are actual weights, not reported.

The Sun is advertised at 260/277 for the 19 and 38mm rises respectively at the shorter 711mm width.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

yea the D30's that i held in my hand were super light. i dont know what people are talkin about saying that are really heavy?


----------



## dvng (Jan 11, 2008)

I haave the 2014 on my SXt's, they are really sick and the 2" risers suits my SXt's really well on 160mm front. BTW, the Deity are powder coated thats why they tend to flaked when knocked onto something rather than peel or fades.


----------



## Hulkamaniac (Feb 13, 2004)

dvng said:


> I haave the 2014 on my SXt's, they are really sick and the 2" risers suits my SXt's really well on 160mm front. BTW, the Deity are powder coated thats why they tend to flaked when knocked onto something rather than peel or fades.


Yes, they are powdercoated, but that's not what is peeling off. The powdercoating stays on pretty solid, even takes a hell of a hit without showing any affect......but there is a clear coat over the powder that is pretty thing and very prone to flaking. Not that it hurts anything, but just figured I mention it in my first post.


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

i'm very satisfied with my dirty 30's. i love the length (i kept it at 30), and i like the sweep and rise, though for my next bar i think i'd like to get something even lower. they have withstood several crashes with only minor scratches, and though lighter bars do exist, i still consider the deity bars to be light. in terms of looks, it's a killer!


----------



## Bortis Yelltzen (May 18, 2004)

I have the D30's on my DH bike and the V1 on my 6" bike and the Easton DH carbon bars on my Sultan. I like all of them for their specific purpose. As far as weight the D30's may be a little heavier than the V1, but I really like the extra width for muscling my DH bike around. Both the V1 and D30 make my 28" Eastons on my Sultan feel narrow. Wide bars on the 29'er are key in my opinion. All three seem to have similar feel in terms of sweep, rise etc...

The D30's are very wide, feel more than ~1" wider than the V1's.

For tight east coast riding both the D30 and V1 might be trouble, but if you are cutting them down you can tailor them to your needs. 

B


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I have the regular risers on my Highline and love 'em. Did well with a crash last week; bars didn't bend at all, but rather twisted the (Thomson) stem which was tightly secured to a CK headset.


----------



## deity (Jun 5, 2006)

Bortis Yelltzen said:


> I have the D30's on my DH bike and the V1 on my 6" bike and the Easton DH carbon bars on my Sultan. I like all of them for their specific purpose. As far as weight the D30's may be a little heavier than the V1, but I really like the extra width for muscling my DH bike around. Both the V1 and D30 make my 28" Eastons on my Sultan feel narrow. Wide bars on the 29'er are key in my opinion. All three seem to have similar feel in terms of sweep, rise etc...
> 
> The D30's are very wide, feel more than ~1" wider than the V1's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the posts and good words guys! We are really happy to hear the feedback and with our plans for 09 and 2010, I think you guys will be pumped.

Just a heads up though...the deity Dirty30 Handlebar is actually lighter than the Sunline Handlebar (great bar).

The deity Dirty 30 weighs: 296 grams at the full 760mm/30" width

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6565

The Sunline V1 weighs: 309 grams at the full 744mm width

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5699

Thanks for the support!

Regards,

Eric
deity


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> I have the regular risers on my Highline and love 'em. Did well with a crash last week; bars didn't bend at all, but rather twisted the (Thomson) stem which was tightly secured to a CK headset.


Was the crash at N*? If so, where abouts?


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Been running low-rise D30s for the season. I didn't like 30" as it just slowed down the steering way too much for the local tight trails, but 28" is perfect now. Good balance of leverage & speed

I've seen several sets of black D30s with peeling clear-coats. Mine are white, and the finish is pretty tough considering how much abuse they've gone through. One thing to mention is that the powder-coats make the bar diameter a little larger, making sliding on controls & grips a biatch when you're trying to keep marks off the finish. A Magic Eraser cleans off most anything on them which is a bonus.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

no dirty 30's here, but I will vouch for the sunline's. put them on my bike, and it feels so silly going back to narrow bars. ton's of leverage if you use your arms when mashing, ton's of leverage to keep the wheel pointed straight, and if they fit your arms, you get MUCH more pull for stuff like jumping and hops and stuff.

Another thing to consider, there are some gravity lights that sit at a whopping 32". 25mm rise, 800mm width. They felt a bit too wide for me though, even with my really long arms.

I went with the sunlines because my shop didn't have the deity, and the gray anno on the sunlines matches my frame  I'm not gonna care about 10g on my DH bike anyway


----------



## mandown (May 20, 2004)

running the d30s and luv them.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

MattP. said:


> Was the crash at N*? If so, where abouts?


It wasn't bad, Matt; on Pho Dogg right before it joins up with Karpiel. Was getting too confident later in the day - with tired arms - and overshot a corner. Luckily landed in nice soft mulch avoiding the rocks. But picked up the bike with off-kilter bars and saddle, so called it a day shortly thereafter.

So no more N* for you this season?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> I have the regular risers on my Highline and love 'em. Did well with a crash last week; bars didn't bend at all, but rather twisted the (Thomson) stem which was tightly secured to a CK headset.


That bike is sick, any more pixs? Not trying to heist the thread or anything here.


----------



## lilswert11 (Jul 22, 2007)

my brothers rocking some, I've only heard good things from him.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

dvng said:


> I haave the 2014 on my SXt's, they are really sick and the 2" risers suits my SXt's really well on 160mm front. BTW, the Deity are powder coated thats why they tend to flaked when knocked onto something rather than peel or fades.













yeah when i got a bigger fork for mine i got the lower rise bars even though my old 66 was prolly taller than this. but im loving the super wideness....i dont think im going back at all.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Hey someone else with a Syncros FR stem! - that's my set up but with the 2014's - although I've taken the paint off mine  
They weight over 300g, but the rise and angles seem to be perfect for the bike, and they feel really solid! I only got Deity because they were a good price 2nd hand, but I am certainly impressed. Otherwise I probably would have ended up with a set of Holzefellers or Fatboys.

Soo many different rise / sweep angles to consider!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

You can pin burms 4x harder than any other rider without Da Dirty Thrity. 

What more could you ask for?


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone want to trade their Dirty 30's for my Sunlines? Sorry bout reporting the wrong weights guys.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> That bike is sick, any more pixs? Not trying to heist the thread or anything here.


Thanks - and it rides even better than it looks. Here's another shot; Deity bling represent! :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Hey KG,*



Kevin G said:


> Thanks - and it rides even better than it looks. Here's another shot; Deity bling represent! :thumbsup:


How do you like that FR saddle?..CF...


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> Thanks - and it rides even better than it looks. Here's another shot; Deity bling represent! :thumbsup:


Very nice! What saddle is that?


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> Very nice! What saddle is that?


It's the FR saddle from Deity.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

CRAZY FRED said:


> How do you like that FR saddle?..CF...


LOVE it! Had one on a previous bike (Prophet) and loved it then too. Comfortable, deals with the elements (i.e. mud, dirt) amazingly well, and super comfy but light.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

CRAZY FRED said:


> Anyone have a set of these? Any thoughts,and or pictures.Thanks in advance.CF..


 I put a pair on my Dirtbag at the beginning of this season (around April). They have helped my riding by forcing me into a lower and more dynamic body position (elbows out and loose), the extra leverage is very helpful on rough DH trails, and on the minus side they are tricky in narrow spaces. One armchair critic commented that they are "flexy" when I told him I ordered them: I'm 235 without armor and I've hammered these bars at all kinds of spots and not noticed any flex.










Overall I give them a 5 star rating (out of 5 possible). Light, strong and provide a noticeable benefit to handling characteristics.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

thats a dope highline. how much it weigh yo?


mine weighs 36 like that.


----------



## SammyJ (Feb 16, 2011)

Kevin G said:


> Thanks - and it rides even better than it looks. Here's another shot; Deity bling represent! :thumbsup:


sir, i just jizzed in my pants.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Holy thread resurrection batman!


----------

